# Good Day



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Went out by myself and Luke my dog..We scared up 2 birds and 2 are in the freezer..I hunted in shorts and got a few cuts but i was not hot..Luke seemed to be overheating abit and i took him to a nearby creek and that made him feel better..Hunted 3 hrs in some really thick stuff..

Luke and i went home for a nap--lol


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

You are hardcore hunting in shorts! It was very hot Friday and Saturday, you have to be careful with dogs when it is like that. Good to hear you got your limit, if I could shoot straight I would have had mine on Friday.


----------

